# XC courses open to hire??



## pottypony1 (5 March 2015)

anybody know of any xcountry courses open to hire in Fife area just now?? Will need to have up to BE Novice level fences.
We usually use Kirriemuir but they're not open yet! first event is in a month so really need to get some training in!!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (6 March 2015)

There used to be one at Brae of Lindores or something like that. People were called Black. not sure if it is still open?


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (6 March 2015)

Lindores Cross Country-it has a FB page.


----------



## Jnhuk (10 March 2015)

Lindores is open as friends have booked a play there. Kirrie isn't exactly in Fife so if you are willing to travel, I would also look at Strathearn Eventing if you are wanting a lot of fences Novice level


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (13 March 2015)

They will definitely have the type of fences you need at Strathearn.


----------



## x-di-x (13 March 2015)

Forestseat at glenfarg..... Again on fb. 
Lindores 
Bachelton (strathearn eventing methven) 
Auchlushie 
Gleneagles


----------



## pottypony1 (23 March 2015)

Thankyou for the replies guys! I know kirrie well but they weren't open at the time, however are open now thankfully! Lindores, Foresterseat and gleneagles don't have much at novice level, but BE have organised trainings at kirrie and strathearn thankfully!


----------



## pottypony1 (23 March 2015)

horsemadmum1 said:



			They will definitely have the type of fences you need at Strathearn.
		
Click to expand...

I've not actually been to Strathearn before, do they have quite a good selection of novice fences??


----------



## EventingMum (23 March 2015)

pottypony1 said:



			I've not actually been to Strathearn before, do they have quite a good selection of novice fences??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they probably have more Novice type fences than most other places.


----------

